# Swordtail Fry Update



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

The fry are doing very well...though I did loose 11 after birth so i am down to 69 but the others are doin great and eating well. I wish there mom was around to see them.....they have there own 10 gallon tank and will be moving into a 40 when they are bigger.  Do you think the mom died because of sooooo many babies?:rip: to little sword mommy.....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It may have been rough on her. That was a big school of fry to have all at once. 
On the other hand though many of those fish have been so innerbred that they cannot handle as much "abuse" (for lack of a better word) than they were able to years ago. Take that into account with generations of breeding in controled environments as opposed to their natural world and that limits the stress they see to only a handful of factors. Like ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite, ect... Where in the wild there is temp variences, Water flow changes constantly, and all the other things nature can whip up.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fish_doc that sounds right!  good luck ryan!


----------

